# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Ελληνικά Λίμπερτυ

## Naias II

Ας κάνω την αρχή μετά από παρότρυνση του φίλου *Ellinis* για να συζητάμε σε αυτό το θέμα γενικότερα για τα λίμπερτυ αλλά και για τα ποστάλια που εξυπηρέτησαν την ελληνική ναυτιλία μας.
Με αφορμή το βιβλίο της *Καδιώς Κολύμβα "Η Πάνω μεριά του κόσμου",* ένα μυθιστόρημα, που αναφέρεται στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα, στον Ωνάσση, το σεισμό στη Σαντορίνη τον Ιούλιο του 1956 και στα διάφορα ποστάλια, ιστιοφόρα και λίμπερτυ που εξυπηρετούσαν από τη Σαντορίνη.
Μέσα στο βιβλίο υπάρχουν 2 φωτογραφίες του λίμπερτυ *ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ* και του *ΚΑΔΙΩ*. Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω αν υπήρχαν πράγματι, αλλά θα το ψάξουμε και όποιος γνωρίζει καλύτερα να μας διαφωτίσει.
Συγκεκριμένα για το *ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ* δεν έχω πληροφορίες, αλλά για το *ΚΑΔΙΩ* αναφέρεται ότι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το *1935* και μάλον ανήκε στη *Ακτοπλοΐα* *Σιγάλα*.
Παραθέτω τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες:

ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Naias II, το δεύτερο πλοίο, το ΚΑΔΙΩ δηλαδή, δεν είναι Λίμπερτυ. Πρόκειτε για ακτοπλοϊκό - μάλιστα μετασκευασμένη κορβέτα τύπου Flower- που πραγματικά ανήκε στην οικογένεια Σιγάλα.

----------


## Naias II

Ναι συγχωρέστε με για το λάθος δεν είμαι και πολύ ειδικός σε αυτά. Άρα να υποθέσω ότι υπήρχαν αυτά τα πλοία και δεν είναι φανταστικά. Κάνω αρκετές αναζητήσεις, οργώνω τα sites αλλά μόνο για το *ΚΑΔΙΩ* υπάρχουν σημεία, ενώ για το *ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ* τίποτα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## esperos

> Ναι συγχωρέστε με για το λάθος δεν είμαι και πολύ ειδικός σε αυτά. ¶ρα να υποθέσω ότι υπήρχαν αυτά τα πλοία και δεν είναι φανταστικά. Κάνω αρκετές αναζητήσεις, οργώνω τα sites αλλά μόνο για το *ΚΑΔΙΩ* υπάρχουν σημεία, ενώ για το *ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ* τίποτα


 
Αγαπητέ  Νaias II,  υπάρχουν  και  για  το  *ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ*,  λίγη  υπομονή  μόνο.

----------


## esperos

Για  το  ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ  λοιπόν  γνωρίζουμε  ότι  επρόκειτο  για  το  πλοίο  τύπου  Liberty  πρώην  JOHN F. MYERS  ναυπήγησης  1943,  που  το  1947  περιήλθε  στην  πλοιοκτησία  της  οικογένειας  Γ.  Σιγάλα.  Το  1965  άλλαξε  χέρια  όταν  περιήλθε  στην  πλοιοκτησία  Α.  Νικηφόρου  και  Α.  Κατσάμπα,  οπότε  και  μετονομάστηκε  ΚΑΠΤΑΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ.  Το  1969  πουλήθηκε  για  διάλυση  στην  Ισπανία.

----------


## Naias II

Έμεινα άναυδος. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σου espere. :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Προλιμένας και ανάμεσα στα διάφορα προπολεμικά σκαριά ξεχωρίζει ένα άγνωστο λίμπερτυ. Από το εξώφυλο μιας εκδοσης του ΟΛΠ στα sixties.

old freighters.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Ας ξεσκονίσουμε τη μνήμη μας για την ιστορία των λίμπερτυ στην Ελλάδα.

Με το τέλος του πιο αιματηρού πολέμου της ανθρωπότητας, η Ελλάδα έχασε 486 πλοία. Εύλογο είναι ότι με τη λήξη του πολέμου η αντικατάσταση του στόλου αποτελούσε μείζον ζήτημα. *Αμφιλεγόμενη λύση ήταν η αγορά των πλοίων λίμπερτυς*. Μεταξύ των χρόνων *1941 και 1945* τα ναυπηγεία των ΗΠΑ και Καναδά καθέλκυσαν 3000 πλοία τύπου λίμπερτυ.
Οι Αμερικανοί επέφεραν επανάσταση στη ναυπήγηση, κατασκευάζοντας χιλιάδες πλοία *με τη μέθοδο της ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης*. Μέχρι τότε σε όλα τα ναυπηγεία του κόσμου για τη σύνδεση των μεταλλικών ελασμάτων των σκαφών χρησιμοποιούνταν *η μέθοδος του καρφώματος*. *Η συγκόλληση θεωρούνταν ανασφαλής* και όχι κατάλληλη για εκτεταμένη χρήση. Για την πλειονότητα των εφοπλιστών ήταν εξαιρετικό μειονέκτημα δεδομένου ότι μερικά από τα πρώτα λίμπερτυς κόπηκαν στη μέση. *Ωστόσο, η μέθοδος της συγκόλλησης κατά τη διάρκεια των τεσσάρων χρόνων βελτιώθηκε σημαντικά και τα λίμπερτυς επέζησαν ταξιδεύοντας για τα επόμενα 25 χρόνια.*

*Πηγή:* Εισαγωγή στη Νεοελληνική οικονομική ιστορία, Εκδόσεις: Τυπωθήτω

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό τα εκατοντάδες λίμπερτυ που πέρασαν από ελληνικά χέρια, ήταν αναμενόμενο κάποια να μείνουν για πάντα στο υγρό στοιχείο. Δείτε για παράδειγμα το ΕΛΕΝΗ Κ. στο shipsnostalgia. Την εποχή που χάθηκε το διαχειριζόταν η εταιρεία Σταθάτος & Σία.
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για αυτό το ναυάγιο *εδώ*.

----------


## Naias II

*Πίσω στο χρόνο:*

Η ναυτιλιακή επιτροπή των ΗΠΑ αποφάσισε την πώληση των αμερικανικών πλοίων Λίμπερτυς σε συμμαχικές κυβερνήσεις ή σε μεμονωμένους εφοπλιστές με κρατική εγγύηση.
Στις *9 Απριλίου 1946*, η ελληνική κυβέρνηση εγγυήθηκε την αγορά 100 Λίμπερτυς, αγορά που χαρακτηρίστηκε ως "θεμέλιος λίθος" της μεταπολεμικής ελληνικής ναυτιλίας. Η αγορά αυτή επέφερε εξαιρετικά κέρδη στους ιδιοκτήτες λόγω της φθηνής τιμής τους και της διατήρησης των ναύλων σε υψηλά επίπεδα.

*Πηγή:* Εισαγωγή στη Νεοελληνική οικονομική ιστορία, Εκδόσεις: Τυπωθήτω

----------


## Naias II

*ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ: ΣΤΥΛΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΒΛΑΣΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ*

Το λίμπερτυ ναυπηγήθηκε το 1943 με το όνομα *<<Frederick L. Dau>>* 7.500 κ.ο.χ., 10.920 τ.ν.β.,  και παραλήφθηκε από τους Αδελφούς Βλασσόπουλου στη Νέα Υόρκη στις 6 Μαρτίου του 1947 και μετονομάστηκε σε *Στυλλιανός Βλασσόπουλος*.
Ήταν ένα από τα 100 λίμπερτυς που αγοράστηκαν με την εγγύηση του ελληνικού δημοσίου και από αυτά που άμεσα χρονοναυλώθηκαν για τη μεταφορά κάρβουνου στους δρόμους του Ατλαντικού.
Το Στυλιανός Βλασσόπουλος εξυπηρετούσε πάντα υπό ελληνική σημαία. Στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι το 1963 στη Γερμανία παραδόθηκε στους νέους ιδιοκτήτες του άλλαξε όνομα και πλήρωμα, αλλά το φορτίο και τα δρομολόγια παρέμειναν ως έχουν. Οι νέοι του ιδιοκτήτες είναι και πάλι Έλληνες  και του αναρτούν κυπριακή σημαία με το όνομα *PLATE TRADER.* Aργότερα το μεταπωλούν σε άλλη μικρή ελληνόκτητη εταιρεία το 1966 με το όνομα *ΑΝΤΩΝΙΑ ΙΙ*.
Το Απρίλιο του 1969, 26 χρόνια αποδοτικής και κοπιώδης δουλειάς σε όλο το κόσμο οδηγείται μαζί με τους συγχρόνους του στα διαλυτήρια Καοσιούνγκ (Ταιβάν)

*Πηγή:* Εισαγωγή στη Νεοελληνική οικονομική ιστορία, Εκδόσεις: Τυπωθήτω

Και μια φωτογραφία με μια απλή αναζήτηση που την βρήκα έπαθα την πλάκα μου. Το λίμπερτυ Στυλιανός Βλασσόπουλος

Stylianos Vlassopulos.jpg

*Source:* Armed Guard

----------


## Ellinis

Και ένας ωραίος πίνακας ενός ελληνικού λίπερτυ, απο παλιό ημερολόγιο τοίχου της Εθνικής Τράπεζας, δυστηχώς δεν έχω υπόψη το όνομα του καλλιτέχνη.

liberty painting.jpg

----------


## Naias II

*LIBERTY: PSARA* 

Άλλο ένα "ευλογημένο" πλοίο που καθελκύστηκε το 1945 με το όνομα *Mark Α. Davis* μήκους 134μ. Παραχωρήθηκε σε Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες τους Φαφαλιούς, πήρε το όνομα Psara και νηολογήθηκε στη Χίο. Προσέφερε τις υπηρεσίες του μέχρι το 1967 όπου και οδηγήθηκε στα διαλυτήρια.

Psara.jpg

*Source: nauticalmuseum*

----------


## Naias II

Ναυπήγησης 1944 με το όνομα *SAMSOARING*. Διαδοχικά ονόματα *FRASER RIVER 1947, NORTH PRINCESS 1952*. Έπειτα το 1959 πουλήθηκε στο Γεώργιο Ανδρεάδη ως *GEORGIOS A*. με παναμέζικη σημαία. Τελικά το 1960 μετονομάστηκε *IOANNIS K με ελληνική σημαία* και συνέχισε το 1961 με τoυς *Αδελφούς Βλασσόπουλους*. Το 1973 πουλήθηκε για διάλυση στο Βιετνάμ.

At Cape St. Jacques -Vietnam, 1970

Ioannis K-At Cape St. Jacques Vietnam 1970.JPG

*Source: Memories  of  Seagoing Years*

----------


## Ellinis

Πάμε πίσω 30 χρόνια, γύρω στο 1967 και το παρακάτω άρθρο εμφανίζεται στο περιοδικό "Ναυτικά Χρονικά". Προηγείται απο ανακοινώσεις για τα πλοία που πάνε για σκραπ.. όλα τους λίμπερτυ. Το εμπορικό τέλος τους έχει φτάσει και πάνε μαζικά προς τα διαλυτήρια.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Το πρώτο με Ελληνικό πλήρωμα.
100_0866.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εντυπωσιακό Λεονάρδε και με Ελληνική σημάια παρακαλώ παραχωρήθηκε  στην Ελλάδε το 1943 και το 1947 πουλήθηκε στον Λαιμό, διαλύθηκε το 1968.

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε Λεονάρδε. Μια καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του υπάρχει και στο _shipsnostalgia_

----------


## Naias II

Μια φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο _Γραφές του καπετάν Νικόλα_. 
Δυστυχώς το όνομα δεν φαίνεται και πολύ καλά και δεν γνωρίζω πληροφορίες. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας πει.

img182.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Naias II το καράβι λέγεται ILLENAO και είναι του Καρρά. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως CHARLES T.YERKES και αγοράστηκε το 1951. Το 1954 ναυάγησε στην Ινδία και πήγε αναγκαστικά για κόψιμο.

----------


## Naias II

Είσαι επαγγελματίας φίλε  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

To τέλος πολλών Λίμπερτυ δεν ήταν ευχάριστο. 
Το DOMINATOR ανήκε στο Δ.Πατέρα και το 1961 εξώκειλε στην Καλιφόρνια έμφορτο με σιτάρι και μοσχαρίσιο κρέας. Οι προσπάθειες να το αποκωλήσουν απέτυχαν και το εγκατέλειψαν έρμαιο των κυμμάτων.

Αξίζει να δείτε αυτό το βιντεάκι τραβηγμένο λίγο μετά την προσάραξη. 
Οι δυνάμεις της φύσης μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια το κατακερμάτισαν (δείτε αυτό το βίντεο), και σήμερα μόνο η πλώρη του απομένει, πεταμένη από τα κύμματα πάνω στα βράχια της ακτής (φωτο).

Και μια ακόμη δραματική εικόνα, από το περιοδικό LIFE.
dominator wrecl3.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Υπέροχο το υλικό που μας παρουσίασες, ευχαριστούμε Ellinis

----------


## cpt babis

Eνα liberty με το οποιο ειχε ταξιδεψει ο παππους μου Χαραλαμπος Φραντζεσκακης τελη 10ετιας 40
Ιδιοκτησιας ΑΦΟΙ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗ
DSC00039.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Καταπληκτικό. Που κοσμείται το κάδρο;

----------


## cpt babis

> Καταπληκτικό. Που κοσμείται το κάδρο;


δεν ειναι καδρο φιλε ΝΑΙΑΣ μια απλη φωτογραφια ειναι αλλα θα γινει συντομα καδρο  :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Μου φάνηκε ότι το καφέ πλαίσιο ήταν το ξύλο. Και στα δεξιά που φαίνεται κάτι σαν αντανάκλαση νόμιζα ότι φωτογραφήθηκε(το υποτιθέμενο κάδρο με το γυαλί) και βγήκε φλας

----------


## cpt babis

Ενα ακομη θρυλικο liberty στο οποιο ειχε κανει ο παππους μου αρχες 10ετιας 50
Ιδιοκτησιας  ΑΦΟΙ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗ
DSC00053.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Αλλο ενα liberty στο οποιο ειχε κανει ο παππους μου
Ιδιοκτησιας ΑΦΟΙ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗ
DSC00057.JPG
και εδω ολο το πληρωμα πανω στην κουβερτα
DSC00058.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο εφημεριδα της 11ης Αυγουστου 1946!

19460811 Liberty.jpg

----------


## Grotta

Sigma3AC0rhoomegasigmaeta09-09-021054_zpsaea40ad6.jpg
*Roger Williams*11089.42
1942 WSA (International Freighting Corp, NY) 


1961 *THRASYVOULOS*, Orient Marine S.A.- Panamanian flag (Orient Mid-East Lyd, London) 
*29.6.65 Reported by radio leaking at 09.03N 56.25E, went missing.*

*βυθίστηκε απόγευμα Τρίτης 29-6-1965 750 μίλλια απο τις ακτές του ¶ντεν όπου o ασύρματός του έστειλε το τελευταίο και αγωνιώδες <S.O.S>.*





Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί έφτιαξαν την ιστορία των Λίμπερτυ,και που δεν γύρισαν ποτέ στα σπίτια και στην πατρίδα τους.

*Η Εταιρία αναφέρει ναυαγούς στην νησίδα "¶μπντ Έλ Κιουρί" απο τους 29 Έλληνες Ναυτικούς που ήταν στο πλοίο, αλλά οι πληροφορίες δεν έχουν επιβεβαίωση απο αεροπλάνο και ελικόπτερο που πήγαν Νύχτα στην περιοχή.*

Sigma3AC0rhoomegasigmaeta09-09-021056_zpsfe511fbd.jpg

Ο Μανώλης Μαρούλης o Ασυρματιστής στο καράβι, δεν γύρισε ποτέ..

*Αγωνιώδες το τελευταίο <S.O.S>* 





Τελικά δεν γλύτωσε κανείς παρά τα δημοσιεύματα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Grotta τι είναι αυτό που ανέβασες !!!Κομμάτια με έκανες .Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πικρή αλήθεια .Γι αυτό κάθε φορά που βλέπω το Hellas Liberty ,σκέφτομαι και πόσο κόσμο πήραν μαζί τους . 
Σ ευχαριστούμε που το ανέβασες ,για να θυμόμαστε και αυτούς που δεν γύρισαν ποτέ , και κάποιοι ακόμη τους περιμένουν !

----------


## Naias II

Πωπωπω ανατρίχιασα :-|

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Φίλε Grotta τι είναι αυτό που ανέβασες !!!Κομμάτια με έκανες .Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πικρή αλήθεια .Γι αυτό κάθε φορά που βλέπω το Hellas Liberty ,σκέφτομαι και πόσο κόσμο πήραν μαζί τους . 
> Σ ευχαριστούμε που το ανέβασες ,για να θυμόμαστε και αυτούς που δεν γύρισαν ποτέ , και κάποιοι ακόμη τους περιμένουν !


 
Oλοι εχουμε πικρες εμπειριες...:cry: τον θειο μου τον χασαμε καπου στον Ατλαντικο το 72...

----------


## Apollo

> Eνα liberty με το οποιο ειχε ταξιδεψει ο παππους μου Χαραλαμπος Φραντζεσκακης τελη 10ετιας 40
> Ιδιοκτησιας ΑΦΟΙ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51952


Φιλε cpt babis το Κυκλαδες μοιαζει για καναδεζικο λιμπερτυ.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά φίλε Apollo, είναι καναδέζικο. Συγκεκριμένα είναι το πρώην EMPIRE LIBERTY είχε περάσει το 1943/47 σε ελληνική διαχείρηση. Mετά πέρασε σε ¶γγλους ως ΜENTOR και διαλύθηκε το 1960.

----------


## Apollo

*MANUAL FOR THE ENGINES OF THE LIBERTY & VICTORY SHIPS*

Βρηκα ενα εκπαιδευτικο *Manual* για να χειριζονται τα πληρωματα των *Λιμπερτυ* τις μηχανες και μηχανηματα των πλοιων. Περιλαμβανει οδηγιες, σχεδια και φωτογραφιες. Πιστευω να ενδιαφερη τους φιλους μηχανικους του φορουμ μας. 

*United States Maritime Service Training Manual, Engineering Branch Training, 1944*
http://hnsa.org/doc/merchant/engineering/index.htm

----------


## mastrokostas

> *MANUAL FOR THE ENGINES OF THE LIBERTY & VICTORY SHIPS*
> 
> Βρηκα ενα εκπαιδευτικο *Manual* για να χειριζονται τα πληρωματα των *Λιμπερτυ* τις μηχανες και μηχανηματα των πλοιων. Περιλαμβανει οδηγιες, σχεδια και φωτογραφιες. Πιστευω να ενδιαφερη τους φιλους μηχανικους του φορουμ μας. 
> 
> *United States Maritime Service Training Manual, Engineering Branch Training, 1944*
> http://hnsa.org/doc/merchant/engineering/index.htm


 

 
Τι θησαυρός είναι αυτό φίλε Apollo !!!!! Ένα ευχαριστώ δεν είναι αρκετό !Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Apollo

*TRAINING MANUAL FOR THE DECK SEAMEN OF THE LIBERTY & VICTORY SHIPS*

Σκονταψα κατα τυχη σε αυτο το *Manual* για την εκπαιδευση *πληρωματων κουβερτας*. Περιεχει οδηγιες, σχεδια και φωτογραφιες. Το βρισκω ενδιαφερον.

*United States Maritime Service Training Manual, Deck Branch Training, 1943:*
http://hnsa.org/doc/merchant/deck/index.htm

----------


## Apollo

*PRELIMINARY TRAINING MANUAL FOR THE CREWS OF THE LIBERTY & VICTORY SHIPS*

Επισης βρηκα ενα *Manual Προκαταρκτικης Εκπαιδευσης* πληρωματων των πλοιων τυπου Λιμπερτυ και Βικτωρυ. Περιλαμβανει οδηγιες για διασωση, σωστικα μεσα, πρωτες βοηθειες, σχεδια και φωτογραφιες.


*United States Maritime Service Training Manual, Preliminary Training, 1943:* http://hnsa.org/doc/merchant/prelim/index.htm

----------


## Apollo

*NAVY MANUALS AND DOCUMENTS ONLINE*

Το κατωτερω λινκ περιλαμβανει ενα σωρο αποχαρακτηρισμενα εγγραφα του Ναυτικου των ΗΠΑ με *τεχνικες λεπτομερειες* για διαφορα σκαφη που πιθανον να ενδιαφερουν ερευνητες *ιστορικων πλοιων εμπορικου και πολεμικου Ναυτικου*

http://hnsa.org/doc/index.htm#misc

----------


## Apollo

> Τι θησαυρός είναι αυτό φίλε Apollo !!!!! Ένα ευχαριστώ δεν είναι αρκετό !Να σαι καλα!!!


Παρακαλω Mastrokosta. Μολις το ειδα καταλαβα οτι θα ενδιεφερε τους μηχανικους σαν κι εσενα.

----------


## Apollo

*USS ASSISTANCE* 

Assistance-03.jpg
(Πηγη photoship.co.uk)

BOOKLET OF GENERAL PLANS (SHIP DRAWINGS) OF USS ASSISTANCE

Το USS ASSISTANCE ηταν ενα λιμπερτυ που εκανε επισκευες σε αλλα πλοια. Εδω ειναι τα σχεδια του πλοιου: http://hnsa.org/doc/plans/ar17.pdf

Τα βρηκα εδω http://hnsa.org/doc/plans/index.htm οπου υπαρχουν σχεδια διαφορων πολεμικων πλοιων.

----------


## Apollo

*MORE MANUALS*

*Unit Course in Marine Electricity, 1942:* http://hnsa.org/doc/elect/index.htm

*Electronic Installation Practices Manual, Chapter 9, Cabling, 1951*: http://hnsa.org/doc/cabling

*Submarine Electrical Installations:* http://hnsa.org/doc/fleetsub/elect/index.htm

*Introduction to Radio Equipment, 1946:* http://hnsa.org/doc/radio/index.htm

*Notes on Servicing Radio and Sound Equipment, 1942:* http://hnsa.org/doc/radiorepair/index.htm

*Transmitter Servicing Course 503/4, 1945:* http://hnsa.org/doc/radio-tx/index.htm

*Naval Sonar, NAVPERS 10884, 1953:* http://hnsa.org/doc/sonar/index.htm

*Gyro-compass Mark 7, Mod. 4, 1943:* http://hnsa.org/doc/gyromk7/index.htm#pgV

*Gyro-compass Mark XIV, Mod. 1, 17-1400D, 1944:* http://hnsa.org/doc/gyromk14/index.htm

*Catalogue of Electronic Equipment, 1952: http://hnsa.org/doc/ecat/index.htm*

*Combat Information Center, a WWII monthly magazine*: http://hnsa.org/doc/cic/index.htm

----------


## Apollo

> Ναυπήγησης 1944 με το όνομα *SAMSOARING*. Διαδοχικά ονόματα *FRASER RIVER 1947, NORTH PRINCESS 1952*. Έπειτα το 1959 πουλήθηκε στο Γεώργιο Ανδρεάδη ως *GEORGIOS A*. με παναμέζικη σημαία. Τελικά το 1960 μετονομάστηκε *IOANNIS K με ελληνική σημαία* και συνέχισε το 1961 με τoυς *Αδελφούς Βλασσόπουλους*. Το 1973 πουλήθηκε για διάλυση στο Βιετνάμ.
> 
> At Cape St. Jacques -Vietnam, 1970
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29374
> 
> *Source: Memories of Seagoing Years*


Φωτογραφια του *IOANNIS K* οταν εφερε το ονομα *FRASER RIVER*

FraserRiver.jpg
(Πηγη photoship.co.uk)

----------


## Ellinis

Τα ταξίδια με τα Λίμπερτυ είχαν και πολλά απρόοπτα, κάτι φυσιολογικό αν σκεφτεί κανείς και τι βοηθήματα (δεν) είχαν στη διάθεση τους τα πληρώματα τους.

Mε αφορμή αυτή τη φωτογραφία του προσαραγμένου ΚΑΤΙΝΓΚΟ στην Ολλανδία, ας δούμε και τις δύο παρακάτω. Το καράβι -ιδιοκτησίας Λεμού και Πατέρα- σώθηκε και συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει για αρκετά χρόνια, αλλάζοντας το όνομα του σε VIRGINIA G. και αργότερα ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΑ.

katingo2.jpg

katingo.jpg

πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν ήταν όλα τα Λίμπερτυ το ίδιο ευλογημένα. Ορισμένα από αυτά είχαν άσχημο τέλος…
Εδώ το ΜΑΝΤΟ της Cia.de Nav.Phoceana de Panama υπʼατμόν στις καλές του μέρες
mando.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικό _Αργώ_ 

Και ναυαγισμένο στα νησιά Scilly της Αγγλίας. Το εγκατέλειψαν ως ολική απώλεια και βυθίστηκε εκεί.
mando%20big.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πάμε πίσω 30 χρόνια, γύρω στο 1967 και το παρακάτω άρθρο εμφανίζεται στο περιοδικό "Ναυτικά Χρονικά". Προηγείται απο ανακοινώσεις για τα πλοία που πάνε για σκραπ.. όλα τους λίμπερτυ. Το εμπορικό τέλος τους έχει φτάσει και πάνε μαζικά προς τα διαλυτήρια.


Ισως ένα απο τα πλοία που αναγράφονται στο δημοσίευμα , το ΡΙΧΑΡΔΟΣ ΛΑΙΟΝΣ να είναι το παρακάτω :

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Lyons-01.html

Richard D Lyons

----------


## τοξοτης

> *LIBERTY: PSARA* 
> 
> ¶λλο ένα "ευλογημένο" πλοίο που καθελκύστηκε το 1945 με το όνομα *Mark Α. Davis* μήκους 134μ. Παραχωρήθηκε σε Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες τους Φαφαλιούς, πήρε το όνομα Psara και νηολογήθηκε στη Χίο. Προσέφερε τις υπηρεσίες του μέχρι το 1967 όπου και οδηγήθηκε στα διαλυτήρια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28946
> 
> *Source: nauticalmuseum*


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Psara-01.html

Psara

----------


## george_kerkyra

Liberty με στάρι στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας, στο ύψος του κυλινδρόμυλου Ζαφειρόπουλου-Σοφιανόπουλου (πιθ. 1945-1946)

ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, μου φαίνεται οτι το πλοίο διατηρεί πλώρα και πρύμα τις θέσεις για τα αντιαεροπορικά που έφερε στη διάρκεια του πολέμου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο τα liberty του Ωναση... 18 Δεκεμβριου 1946

19461218 Liberty.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κυριε Nicholas Peppas μας!Μας εχετε εκπληξει με τον βομβαρδισμο ειδησεων, ντοκουμεντων και γεγονοτων για τα παντα το τελευταιο 24ωρο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κυριε Nicholas Peppas μας!Μας εχετε εκπληξει με τον βομβαρδισμο ειδησεων, ντοκουμεντων και γεγονοτων για τα παντα το τελευταιο 24ωρο


Ευχαριστω Κωστα μου. Οσο περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον υπαρχει τοσο και περισσοτερα προσθετονται. 

Αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο "καθαριζω" δυο ηλεκτρονικους φακελλους απο πλοια που εχουν περιπου 150 αδημοσιευτα αρθριδια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αρθρο για τα Liberty απο την  _Complete Encyclopedia of Steamships_ του _J. Batchelor and C, Grant (_REBO Publishers, Lisse, The Netherlands, 2007) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=113  παρουσιαζει μια καλη συνοψη καθως και ενα διαγραμμα με τεχνικα στοιχεια

Liberty.jpg

Liberty2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Απο τα liberty του Ωναση... 18 Δεκεμβριου 1946
> 
> 19461218 Liberty.jpg


Ισως τα <ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ> και <ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ> που αναφέρονται στο δημοσίευμα να είναι τα πιό κάτω :

ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...stidis-01.html



ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...otelis-01.html

----------


## Leo

Ελέω ενός θείου, που παρήγγειλε και μου χάρισε αυτό που βλέπετε στην φωτογραφία (φιλοτέχνησε ο Γιάννης Παπαδόπουλος), είναι το Χέλατρος (το ομώνυμο μέλος μας μπορεί να σας εξηγήσει τι είναι το Χέλετρος στη Κάσο), που μπαρκάριζαν ο παππούς και ο πατέρας μου και που έχουμε ένα σωρό οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες. Μερικές από αυτές είναι δημοσιευμένες και στη έκδοση του κ. Α. Φουστάνου με τίτλο  100 & 7 Η Ανασυγκρότηση της Μεταπολεμικής Ελληνικής Ναυτιλίας.

Το έναυσμα να σας το δείξω ήρθε από την εικόνα *αυτού* του Λίμπερτυ (γιατί έχουν πολλες ομοιότητες με την φωτογραφία μου) που δημοσίευσε ο Roi Baudoin στο θέμα Μιχάλης Κακαλαμάνης, και χθες μας θύμισε με μια δημοσίευση του ο φίλτατος Ellinis.

DSCN4674chelatros.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Σε συνεχεια του παραπανω μηνυματος του Leo,Χελατρος ειναι ενας κολπος στην νοτιοδυτικη Κασο προς το Λυβικο πελαγος με μια πολυ ωραια παραλια.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παύλο, όλο το παρπάνω δικό σου  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Ellinis

Το Ελληνικό λίμπερτυ ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ -ιδιοκτησία Θεοδωρακόπουλου- κατά τη διάρκεια επιμύκηνσης στην Ιαπωνία.
Ήταν ένα από τα 58 λίμπερτυ που "μακρύναν" κατά 20 μέτρα αποκτώντας ένα επιπλέον αμπάρι που τους επέτρεπε να μεταφέρουν 800 τόνους επιπλέον φορτίου.

Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο μετανομάστηκε αργότερα ΠΑΝΑΓΑΘΟΣ και ταξίδεψε ωσπού ναυάγησε το 1965 ανοιχτά της Ολλανδίας.

Aπό τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά του 1955. 

ec2 length.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ελπίζω οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες να είναι οι σωστές και να συμπληρώνουν το δημοσίευμα του Ellinis.

ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...krator-01.html


ΠΑΝΑΓΑΘΟΣ

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...gathos-01.html

----------


## captain 83

Καμμιά φωτο του KEHREA υπάρχει;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

To KEHREA του Επιφανίδη; Αν εννοέις αυτό υπάρχει η παρακάτω φωογραφία από εδώ. Αν είναι αυτό το ταξίδευαν έλληνες ναυτικοί για είκοσι χρόνια (1947~1967) και να φανταστέι κάποιος ότι τα λίμπερτυ ήταν σχεδιασμένα για να καρτήσουν το πλύ πέντε χρόνια!
0913013301.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που αναφέρθηκε ας δούμε ένα ντοκουμέντο που περιλαμβάνεται στην έκδοση του ABS "Workhorse of the fleet" για τα λίμπερτυ (μπορέιτε να την δείτε ολόκληρη εδώ)
Σε αυτό φαίνεται ότι πριν αποφασίσουν να φτιάξουν τα λίμπερτυ είχαν δύο εναλλακτικές τα βρετανικά σχέδια για πλοία παρόμοια με τα λίμπερτυ που ήδη φτιάχνονταν σε ναυπηγεία των ΗΠΑ και του Καναδά(τα λέγόμενα "καναδέζικα λίμπερτυ") και τα σχέδια του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού για μεγάλα βαπόρια με μηχανές ντήζελ. Τελικά προτιμήθηκε η πρώτη περίπτωση και προέκυψαν τα λίμπερτυ. Και όπως αναφέρεται τα σχέδια ήταν για Emergency Cargo (ships) που ήταν σχεδιασμένα να βαστήξουν το πολύ πέντε χρόνια όσο θα κρατούσε η έκτακτη ανάγκη (emergency) σε αντίθεση με τα αμερικάνικα σχέδια που ήταν για βαπόρια σχεδιασμένα να κρατήσουν είκοσι χρόνια (όσο τα φορτηγά της εποχής). Από ότι βλέπουμε και παραπάνω οι έλληνες ναυτικοί κατάφεραν να ταξιδέυουν αυτά τα ταλαιπωρημένα από τον πόλεμα βαπόρια μέχρι και για είκοσι χρόνια τέσσερις φορές πάνω από το σχεδιασμένο όριο ζωής τους!!!
Land Reading File Liberty - Design
On Nov. 29, 1940, Adm. Land sent a Memorandum to General “Pa” Watson, as requested.
It “is long and cannot be otherwise. You said that the President wanted it
reasonably complete so that he might study the problem; especially if he went on
a brief vacation.” Whole matter summarized under “Recommendations.”
Memo is on subject of “Proposed British Shipbuilding in the United States.”
As suggested he conferred with Sec. Morganthau who advised he submit to the
Pres. his best judgments in the matter. No recent conference with A. B. Purvis
since he is now in England.
“This question of British shipbuilding has been discussed at various
times by various British representatives during the past two years.”
A British Mission arrived here about two months ago with authority to
contract for ships and backed up with about ten million pounds. Shortly after
arrival they consulted Land who gave his best advice and told them to make a
survey for themselves, which they did.
“Upon the completion of this survey they again consulted me and their
proposals in general were about as follows:
“*Type A: Simple design, box shape, sharp ends, boilers (Scotch or water tube),
reciprocating engines, 9,500-tons deadweight, 2,500 H.P., 1 0-knot
speed. Steam auxiliaries, not electric. (We have estimated the cost
at $1,400,000 to $1,600,000 each. Delivery: 1 1 months for first ship and
100 ships per year thereafter on 27 ways.)*
“One other design originally considered but dropped as s result of their
survey, etc., may be called Type B:
“Type B: Maritime Commission standard C-1 or C-2 design, steam or Diesel,
9,500-ton deadweight, 15 to 16-knot speed, 4,400 to 6,600 H.P., estimated
cost on 100 ship basis, $2,250,000 to $2,500,000 each. Delivery: 15
months for first ship and 50 a year thereafter on 25 ways.
“My investigations indicate that Type A ship will probably not interfere
with Navy or Maritime Commission shipbuilding and machinery requirements.
“Type B ship will interfere with Navy building and machinery
requirements to the extent of requiring changes in priorities.
“*Type A ship is what I would call an emergency production type with
a five-year life, which after the emergency would be suitable for tramp
operations only.*
“On the other hand, Type B ship is what I would call a ship of twenty-year
life, useful but expensive for the emergency, but very useful for twenty years
after the emergency is over for any route, line or service in the Merchant
Marine.”
There follows a discussion of possible shipbuilding sites and questions
as to size of yards, etc. Land opposed exaggerated concentration such as at Hog
Island during last War.
“It was suggested to me that we might build these ships for the British,
then lease or charter them to the British. In my judgment, if Type A vessels are
built, this would be a mistake. We should sell the ships to the British and be
entirely clear of this design of vessel which is suitable for their purposes
but would not be suitable for ours. Furthermore, if our emergency becomes equal
to or greater than that of the British, we can always commandeer the vessels.
The last thing I want to do is to repeat the mistakes of the last war and have a
lot of obsolete vessels on our hands unless the emergency is so great as to make
page 42
CHAPTER IV: THE EMERGENCY SHIPBUILDING PROGRAM
this an absolute necessity. If worse comes to worst I should prefer to give the
ships to the British rather than charter them. On a gift basis we could collect
the net freight rates and control the situation.
“I recommend that we keep the British shipbuilding and the United States
shipbuilding entirely separate; that if we build additional merchant marine
vessels for the United States, we build Type B, with the necessary readjustment
of priorities, shifting over to Type A only if compelled to do so.”
As alternatives he suggests for consideration (1) disposal of rest of
reserve fleet of about 45 vessels, (2) further transfer and sale of over-age
American flag ships, (3) acquisition of foreign flag ships temporarily laid up
in the US
Recommendations
“(a) That the British be permitted to build simple ships, Type A, to the extent
of their needs and financial capacity. (This is satisfactory to the Navy.)
“(b) That a minimum of two and a maximum of four sites be selected and
approved for this construction.
“(c) That the British purchase these ships.
“(d) That we do not build for the British with the idea of leasing or
chartering to the British.
“(e) That we continue to permit transfers of flag and sales to the British of
obsolete tonnage
(1 ) from the US Maritime CommissionΆs laid-up Fleet,
(2) from obsolete ships under the American flag to the extent of
not seriously interfering with our own commercial and national
defense needs.
“(f) That we further explore the Danish flag-French flag situation as
something in reserve as the emergency develops.
E. S. Land, Chairman
“P.S. 3:30 P.M. - The above was prepared and signed before my conference with Capt.
Callaghan which just took place. We went over the matter and an additional
Memo will be submitted covering the points raised in our conference. - - -”

----------


## captain 83

Αυτο το KEHREA εννοώ. Την δεκαετία του 60 δούλευε ο παππούς μου σ αυτό.

----------


## Ellinis

Αν και το Λίμπερτυ που στολίζει σήμερα τον Πειραιά, δεν είχε ταξιδέψει ποτέ για Έλληνες, σήμερα μπορεί ακόμη κάποιος να δει τα απομεινάρια από δυο Λίμπερτυ που είχαν ταξιδέψει για Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες.

Το ένα είναι το ΕΥΔΡΟΜΟΣ (πρώην Andrew T. Huntington) που το 1970 ναυάγησε στα ανοιχτά της Αγκόλα. Το πλοίο φαίνεται να έχει σπάσει μπροστά από το καθρέφτη, αλλά φαίνεται να αντέχει ακόμη στη μάχη με τα κύμματα...

Efdromos at Angola wreck.jpg

Το δεύτερο λίμπερτυ είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση μιας και στέκει ακόμη σε ένα κομάτι. Είναι το EKATERINAG. (πρώην JosiahG. Holland) που προσάραξε στο νησί GreatSitkin της Αλάσκα το 1965. Ο κρύος καιρός κράτησαν το συνοχή του πλοίου ενώ η απομακρυσμένη τοποθεσία δεν επέτρεψε την πρόσβαση σε διαλυτές.
Το EKATERINAG. ταξίδευε υπό Ελληνική σημαία για την ImportersShippingCorp.(CapesideS.S. Co, με έδρα το Λονδίνο). 
Δύο ακόμα φωτο του EKATERINA G. είναι στο http://www.amnwr.com...cks/index2.html

Ekaterina G.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To λίμπερτυ ΟΥΛΥΣΣΕΣ, νηολογημένο στη Σύρο, σε μια φωτογραφία του Στ. Πεταλά κάπου μεταξύ 1962-65. 

ulysses.jpg

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 ως DAVID BUSHNELL στο Ρίτσμοντ της Καλιφόρνια και το 1951 το είχαν πάρει αμερικάνοι ως MOJAVE. Το πλοίο ανήκε στην Cia Ulysses S.A. του Ιθακιώτη εφοπλιστή Βλασσόπουλο από το 1956, αρχικά ως ULYSSES II με σημαία Λιβερίας και από το 1962 με ελληνική. Το 1965 πουλήθηκε και μετονομάστηκε NARCEA με λιβεριανή σημαία και διαλύθηκε το 1971 στη Σκωτία.

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Δύο πίνακες ζωγραφικής με* Liberty,* από το *Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας*_(Β Τόμος - Γεώργιος Βελέντζας)_

DSC02773.JPG
Το *''ΚΑΤΕ NL''* του *Νικόλαου Λυκιαρδόπουλου*

DSC02774.jpg
Τα* ''ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Φ. ΑΝΔΡΕΑΔΗΣ''* και *''ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΚΟΡΥΖΗΣ''* των *Αδελφών Ανδρεάδη
*

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε στον πρώτο πίνακα το KATE N.L. δεν ήταν Λίμπερτυ αλλά Τ-2 δεξαμενόπλοιο. Οι Αμερικάνοι μας είχαν επιτρέψει να πάρουμε ένα αριθμό από αυτά μαζί με τα πρώτα 100 λίμπερτυ. Μετά αγοράστηκαν και άλλα, ενώ το τελευταίο που "έφυγε" ήταν το ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΔΗ, παροπλισμενο μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80 στην Ελευσίνα μαζί με τα δυο λίμπερτυ που βλέπουμε στον δεύτερο πίνακα.

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

> Φίλε στον πρώτο πίνακα το KATE N.L. δεν ήταν Λίμπερτυ αλλά Τ-2 δεξαμενόπλοιο. Οι Αμερικάνοι μας είχαν επιτρέψει να πάρουμε ένα αριθμό από αυτά μαζί με τα πρώτα 100 λίμπερτυ. Μετά αγοράστηκαν και άλλα, ενώ το τελευταίο που "έφυγε" ήταν το ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΔΗ, παροπλισμενο μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80 στην Ελευσίνα μαζί με τα δυο λίμπερτυ που βλέπουμε στον δεύτερο πίνακα.


Στο *''Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας''* αναφέρεται ως *T2-SE-A1 Λίμπερτι-Δεξαμενόπλοιο,* που αργότερα μετασκευάστηκε σε πλοίο μεταφοράς χύδην φορτίου.
Ο *Γ. Φουστάνος (100 & 7)* καταγράφει το πλοίο, στην ενότητα Δεξαμενόπλοια τύπου *Τ2. 
*Είχα  όμως την εντύπωση ότι *''Liberty''* ονομάστηκαν γενικότερα όλα τα φορτηγά πλοία που ναυπηγήθηκαν στην Αμερική κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου, μετά από συμφωνία με την Βρετανική κυβέρνηση και με κάποια συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά πχ εκτόπισμα 10.800 τ. για τα χύδην και 16.600 τ. για τα δεξαμενόπλοια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε στον πρώτο πίνακα το KATE N.L. δεν ήταν Λίμπερτυ αλλά Τ-27 δεξαμενόπλοιο. Οι Αμερικάνοι μας είχαν επιτρέψει να πάρουμε ένα αριθμό από αυτά μαζί με τα πρώτα 100 λίμπερτυ. Μετά αγοράστηκαν και άλλα, ενώ το τελευταίο που "έφυγε" ήταν το ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΔΗ, παροπλισμενο μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80 στην Ελευσίνα μαζί με τα δυο λίμπερτυ που βλέπουμε στον δεύτερο πίνακα.


Πήραμε  7 Τ-2 καθώς κ 2 ( ; ) φορτηγά C-1M, γνωστά στην Ελλάδα ως τύπου "Κριός". Το ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΔΗ όπως κ άλλα Τ2 είχε επιμηκυνθεί/ μετασκευαστεί σε bulker στον Σκαραμαγκά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο *''Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας''* αναφέρεται ως *T2-SE-A1 Λίμπερτι-Δεξαμενόπλοιο,* που αργότερα μετασκευάστηκε σε πλοίο μεταφοράς χύδην φορτίου.
> Είχα  όμως την εντύπωση ότι *''Liberty''* ονομάστηκαν γενικότερα όλα τα φορτηγά πλοία που ναυπηγήθηκαν στην Αμερική κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου, μετά από


Ο χαρακτηρισμός είναι εντελώς λανθασμένος κ αυθαίρετος.

 Εκτός από τον συγκεκριμένο τύπο φορτηγού κατασκευής ΗΠΑ,μόνο τα τύπου Fort κ Park αποκλήθηκαν από τους Έλληνες "καναδέζικα λίμπερτυ".

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

> In 1936, the American Merchant Marine Act was passed to subsidize the annual construction of 50 commercial merchant vessels which could be used in wartime by the United States Navy as naval auxiliaries. The number was doubled in 1939 and again in 1940 to 200 ships a year.*Ship types included a tanker and three types of merchant vessel,* all to be powered by steam turbines. Limited industrial capacity, especially for reduction gears, meant that relatively few of these ships were built.



 :Confused: 

Στην en.wikipedia.org στο λήμμα* ''Liberty ship,''* μεταξύ άλλων, αναφέρονται και τα παραπάνω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην en.wikipedia.org στο λήμμα* ''Liberty ship,''* μεταξύ άλλων, αναφέρονται και τα παραπάνω.


Δεν σημαίνει επειδη το γράφει σε αυτό το λήμμα,ολα αυτά Τ2,Victory,C1,C2 κλπ τα έλεγαν Liberty.
H wikipedia δεν είναι αλάνθαστη κ προσωπικά την χρησιμοποιώ ως μέσο γιά περαιτέρω έρευνα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Φίλε Βαρκαλάς αυτά που περιγράφει η wikipedia είναι τα τύπου Β (C1 ή C2) που είδαμε *στην προηγούμενη σελίδα*. ¨Οπως μπορέις να διαβάσεις δεν ήταν αυτά τα λίμπερτι, τα λίμπερτι ήταν τα τύπου Α, σου συνηστώ να ακολουθήσεις το σύνδεσμο για την έκδοση του ABS σε εκέινο το μήνυμα για να λυθούν πολλές απορίες. 
Επιγραμματικά τα λίμπερτι ήταν τα βαπόρια τύπου EC2-S-C1 πυ βασίστηκαν στα βρετανικά σχέδια για για πλοία παρόμοια με τα λίμπερτυ που ήδη φτιάχνονταν σε ναυπηγεία των ΗΠΑ και του Καναδά(τα λέγόμενα "καναδέζικα λίμπερτυ"που αναφ΄'ερθηκε σε αυτά και ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ). Όπως μπορέις να διαβάσεις στην έκδοαση του ABS (σελίδα 101, σελίδα 109 του pdf) καμια εξηνταριά από αυτά  μετατράπηκαν σε πετρελαιοφόρα, όπως κάποιοα και για μεταφορά φορ΄τιου χύμα (μπαλκ κάριερ)λλά και κάποιοες μετρατροπές σε οπλιταγωγά μέχρι και σε πλωτά διυληστήρια νερού. 

Διαφορετικά βαπόρια ήταν τα γκαζάδικα T2 (T2-SE-A1 , A2 και A3) πρωτα πρώτα είχαν τουρμπίνας και όχι παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή όπως τα λίμπερτι.

Επίσης διαφορετικά βαπόρια ηταν τα βίκτορι (VC2-S-AP2,VC2-S-AP3, VC2-M-AP4 και VC2-M-AP5) που ήταν βελτίωση των λίμπερτι.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα να ξεκαθαριστεί ότι λίμπερτι ήταν συγκεκριμένος τύπος πλοίου.

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

> H wikipedia δεν είναι αλάνθαστη κ προσωπικά την χρησιμοποιώ ως μέσο γιά περαιτέρω έρευνα.


Φίλε Βίκτωρ, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείς τη wikipedia.
¶λλωστε και εγώ δήλωσα καταρχήν  :Confused: , περιμένοντας απαντήσεις εδώ μέσα.

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

> Φίλε Βαρκαλάς αυτά που περιγράφει η wikipedia είναι τα τύπου Β (C1 ή C2) που είδαμε *στην προηγούμενη σελίδα*. ¨Οπως μπορέις να διαβάσεις δεν ήταν αυτά τα λίμπερτι, τα λίμπερτι ήταν τα τύπου Α, σου συνηστώ να ακολουθήσεις το σύνδεσμο για την έκδοση του ABS σε εκέινο το μήνυμα για να λυθούν πολλές απορίες.


Φίλε Παναγιώτη, δεν πρόσεξα το link στο μήνυμα σου...
 Διαβάζω το pdf και παρόλο που καθυστερώ λόγω της γλώσσας είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι θα με οδηγήσει στο συμπέρασμα που προτείνεις. 
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΧΕΛΑΤΡΟΣ (CHELATROS) της ατμοπλοΐας Κάσου Α.Ε.,φωτογραφία που έχει σε κάδρο ο νονός μου ο οποίος υπήρξε μέλος του πληρώματός, ως ναύτης.

DSCF8653 (2).jpg

----------

